# at&t internet security suite



## JcT21 (Nov 30, 2004)

anyone tried the att security suite powered by mcafee? i noticed that att offers this free with my dsl plan. i googled it but didnt find anything substantial reviews other than what att says. any of you guys had any experience with it? from what i gather its mcafee antivirus elite with the firewall, id guard, url checker, etc.. and you can pick and choose what features you want installed. 


my kaspersky is gonna expire in 21 days & as much as i love it, times are tough....


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

My honest opinion, McAfee sucks. The security suite sucks even more than just AV.

Personally, my suggestion is to use the Windows firewall and Microsoft Security Essentials. Not bloated, and free.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Add filtered DNS and Winpatrol to what dpeters indicated above and you've got all you need.

www.opendns.org


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I gave up on the ATT Internet Security Suite when they changed to Mcafee. . . I agree with the above, use Microsoft Security Essentials and also scan often with Malwarebytes. . .


----------



## ShapeGSX (Sep 17, 2006)

Agreed. Microsoft Security Essentials. Get it. You will swear your computer got a speed boost once you get rid of the old virus checker. 

http://www.microsoft.com/security_essentials/default.aspx


----------



## JcT21 (Nov 30, 2004)

thanks for all the input.... 

ive downloaded the microsoft antivirus, havent installed it yet... just want to ask ... is it just as effective on finding and removing the malware as the other guys? i guess what i mean is that since its free, does that mean its still going to do its job?


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Yes, you'll find it's much less intrusive and does a good job.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

It doesn't get all Malware.
Malwarebytes does the best job there.


----------



## JcT21 (Nov 30, 2004)

well im now a believer in microsoft security essentials. i got it downloaded and installed. right off the bat it found a trojan downloader in my music files on my 2nd data drive. 

i have had these fiiles forever. over the years my data disk has been scanned by just about every security suite there is. recently by kaspersky, eset, and bitdefender. nothing was ever found till today, MSE found it. 

says it was "TrojanDownloader:ASX/Wimad.CI


thanks for the info about MSE ....its appreciated!


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

You may want to let Malwarebytes do a full scan as well.
It sometimes finds stuff that falls on between the cracks of being a program and a virus.


----------



## Codfishjoe (Sep 3, 2010)

My personnel recommendation is one called AVG Antivirus. It's completely free to download and maintain, works way better than any antivirus I've ever used (including mcafee and norton, haven't used the microsoft one) and is actually one used on alot of military computers. At least it was when I was in the military. It does offer a subscription plan that gives some more little security perks, but it gives great antivirus protection, malware, and hard drive scans for no cost and free updates on a regular basis.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

I run MSE or AVG on all of my PCs. I'm also a firm believer in Malwarebytes as Marlin Guy mentioned. Make sure to update it before running it though.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Greg Alsobrook said:


> I run MSE or AVG on all of my PCs. I'm also a firm believer in Malwarebytes as Marlin Guy mentioned. Make sure to update it before running it though.


Microsoft S.E. free or pay?


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Davenlr said:


> Microsoft S.E. free or pay?


Free.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

So which is better, MSE or AVG? Im currently using AVG Free on both my computers. I have it on my mom's computer as well, and for some reason, while using AOL, she managed to get infected anyway. If MSE is better, Ill go that route. Using AVG because its the only one Ive tried that doesnt slow my computer down. Norton was horrible.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

I've had issues with AVG before. Some of my clients have had some bad virus infections with AVG installed. I have yet to get one with MSE installed, however, as MSE is fairly new I doubt many of my clients even have it unless I installed it for them.

I'll also push using MalwareBytes. When I first start to clean off a PC, one of the first things I am doing is installing and running MalwareBytes in Safe Mode on the PC. Only once has a rootkit prevented it from loading and I still got around that by randomizing the name of the EXE file.

- Merg


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Davenlr said:


> So which is better, MSE or AVG? Im currently using AVG Free on both my computers. I have it on my mom's computer as well, and for some reason, while using AOL, she managed to get infected anyway. If MSE is better, Ill go that route. Using AVG because its the only one Ive tried that doesnt slow my computer down. Norton was horrible.


Personally, I can't stand AVG or Avast! (their exclamation, not mine.

I don't use AV on my main system, but everything else is Security Essentials.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> My honest opinion, McAfee sucks. The security suite sucks even more than just AV.
> 
> Personally, my suggestion is to use the Windows firewall and Microsoft Security Essentials. Not bloated, and free.


That combination has been working just fine for me for almost a year on two computers. 

I agree that McAfee sucks.


----------



## photostudent (Nov 8, 2007)

With AT&T you only get McAfee for a year anyway. Then you have pay to renew. When I switched to Time Warner they had CA for free and it was horrible. Went back to AVG.


----------

